# Need a hacker



## DestroyedUnsure (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi All,
I am a new member and for various reasons I need the services of a hacker so I can access Facebook messenger and Instagram on my wife’s cel phone. She is much more capable than me with technology so I am running with a lame horse. Before I file for divorce I want to be 100% sure of the facts I’m at 98% but the remaining 2% is holding me back because I have 3 daughters and that final f’ing 2% might be the room for error and it’s a big gamble that my my daughters will have to write the check for. This I don’t want to do. 
So if anyone here knows of a hacker that can hack whatsapp/Fbookmessenger and Instagram I will be eternally grateful. I want to do a sting and see where the truth is. We went to counseling but I got kicked out (this happened right after Dday) she has not wanted to go back to counseling because it’s in the past n get over it. Also to be honest my work hours aren’t helpful for counseling hours I’m on the road a lot.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

What has she admitted to that was in the past?

What exactly are you hoping/expecting to find on Facebook and other apps?


----------



## DestroyedUnsure (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi first, thank you for your response.
She suffered from sexual molestation when she was 8, 3 times. So I don’t bore you with details I believe she had an affair a long time ago with someone from her childhood. We both lived in Argentina and moved to the USA together about 25 years ago, she was 23 and I was 26.During a time (about 12 years ago) she traveled 3 times to Argentina without me. The person who I think it is gave her sexy lingerie (he was the marketing manager of a lingerie company). There are other small things but this is killing me. I want to create a fake account of my wife and message this guy. This guy is very good friends of my wife’s brother. The brother is a big mouth and I’m sure that if the other guy doesn’t contact my wife directly or answer the fake account he talk with my brother in law and he will contact my wife via WhatsApp.


----------



## nekonamida (Feb 21, 2017)

Even if you try to get into her account, she will immediately get a tip off by email of a suspicious log in or an account change. Tricking her to hand over her password willingly might not work either. You're better off snooping in other ways by getting ahold of her phone or access to a computer that she frequently uses to log into Facebook with. One that will have her password saved so that you don't have to type it in.

More importantly, do you have any more evidence of her cheating? And why did you get kicked out of therapy?


----------



## DestroyedUnsure (Oct 13, 2019)

I got kicked out because the counselor was more into forgiving than getting into facts. The straw that broke the camel’s back was when she asked why don’t you want to pray faith your wife and I said that I don’t pray next to liars.


----------



## jewels465 (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe if you contacted a PI they could help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This might help.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html

Other than that, hacking is a crime. TAM does not support criminal activity. You will need to investigate the laws in your state and federal laws to see what you can legally do. 

For example who owns the computer she uses matters.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Get a P.I. -- they can get information in legal ways that may give you what you need. They can also dig into records to find out information.
If you are not sure, get a DNA test for your children.


----------

